# Lifting



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

I did a search of previous posts but could not find the answer, so here is my question.
When lifting the with a floor jack under the differential pumpkin, do you include the aluminum cover lip in the floor jacks cup, or avoid it by only jacking up by the pumpkin only. 
I usually on my other vehicles include the cover, but was afraid of the GTO's aluminum one might crack.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You can use the cover. I have done it several times.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is the pic of the lifting points for the GTO.
I personally wouldn't use the rearend pumpkin location.
The rear rubber mount and the cradle, itself, is pretty
fragile and this is a HEAVY car.

SEE: GTO Lifting Locations.gif


(1) Suspension Contact Hoist Lifting Locations 
(2) Preferred Frame Contact Lifting and Jacking Locations 
(3) Spare Tire Service Jack Lifting Locations and Optional Vehicle Jacking Locations 
(4) Optional Floor Jack Lifting Locations


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed diagram.
I can only see lifting it in my garage by the pumpkin in order to be able to use the frame lifting points for the jack stands, am I correct with that assumption?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

canadianGTO said:


> Thanks for the detailed diagram.
> I can only see lifting it in my garage by the pumpkin in order to be able to use the frame lifting points for the jack stands, am I correct with that assumption?


I'v done the same thing countless times to get the floor jacks under the subframe. I also lift the front by the crossmember at the back end of the skid plate for the same reason


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

canadianGTO said:


> Thanks for the detailed diagram.
> I can only see lifting it in my garage by the pumpkin in order to be able to use the frame lifting points for the jack stands, am I correct with that assumption?


Yes, I use the pumpkin instead of the little tab on the diff mount because it gives me the extra inch or two for my little Al lightweight jack.


----------

